# Urgent doggy question for a friend!!



## Drayvan

Is bepanthen nappy rash cream toxic to dogs?? While she was at work her puppy has got through almost a whole tube!


----------



## feorag

Drayvan said:


> Is bepanthen nappy rash cream toxic to dogs?? While she was at work her puppy has got through almost a whole tube!


Sorry I've no idea - have you tried googling the ingredients to see if any come up poisonous???

Sorry I can't help you more - it's been a long time since nappy cream was in this house. :blush:


----------



## Drayvan

feorag said:


> Sorry I've no idea - have you tried googling the ingredients to see if any come up poisonous???
> 
> Sorry I can't help you more - it's been a long time since nappy cream was in this house. :blush:


Thanks, had a look and apparently out of the 2 main ingredients that come up one is also found in dog food and the other is a mild irritant but not toxic. So short of a bit of a runny bum she should be fine i guess. Hope so anyway!


----------



## Kare

Many people including myself use Sudocreme on their animals, and I think I have used bepanthen but it looks and smelt so bad I returned and paid the high price for the Sudocreme. 

Edenn had a rash/graze type area from compulsive licking a small area where her harness had rubbed and with the yellow of the cream it turned it green!!

So anyways, point of the story recommend when they get a new cream they buy sudocreme as that would be safer to eat!!


----------

